# can irish banks see your uk credit file?



## redsfamily (6 Mar 2005)

hello,

my family and i are moving to galway in june and are currently looking for a property to buy.  we will have about 70,000euro to put down but the remainder will have to be mortgage.  the problem is, i have had problems within the last 8-10 months with my uk credit file, will the bank in ireland have access to this uk credit file or not?  please help and if so will they still borrow despite my history


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2005)

What _UK_ institution/organisation holds this file?


----------



## rainyday (6 Mar 2005)

Have the UK debts been cleared or are they still outstanding?


----------



## redsfamily (6 Mar 2005)

the debts are still outstanding, paying off a reduced amounts, and all data is held with uk credit reference agencies, equifax & experien i expect,they all hold the same data?


----------



## rainyday (7 Mar 2005)

Have you considered the option of clearing off your old debts before borrowing further?


----------



## redsfamily (7 Mar 2005)

*can you take your credit history to ireland*

of course i will be clearing the debts with the profit from the sale of our current property that was never the question.  

The question is simple, will the irish banks be able to see this history?

can someone please just give me the answer instead of beating round the bush, please.

thank you


----------



## zag (7 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

redsfamily - I don't know the answer, but if you want to borrow from a bank here then you will need to show an ongoing credit history.  If you don't show them your UK history then there will be a significant gap and just like with job applicatants a gap can be seen as a bad thing.  If the banks/employer don't know what you were up to for a period of months they would be wise to assume the worst.

I don't think (but I don't know) that they will be able to see the UK history.

z


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

*can someone please just give me the answer instead of beating round the bush, please.*

If you can answer the question I asked above I might be able to help you.


----------



## davco23 (7 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

If the Bank wants to see your uk file, then it can, but as a rule of thumb, they generally don`t once they see you are not trying to defraud them.
My sister was in the same position - some financial trouble in the uk and moved back to ireland after clearing it up but was worried about the effect it might have on her over here. About a year after moving back she applied for a mortgage and got it no problem, same with a credit card. She still has a black mark against her in the UK, but there are no adverse effects on her in Ireland.
Maybe wait 6 months to a year and build up evidence of financial prudence through your irish bank accounts, etc. This might negate the need for your bank to look overseas. If you have irish accounts already, make sure the are always in the black. 
That said, clear your uk debts as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

*My sister was in the same position - some financial trouble in the uk and moved back to ireland after clearing it*

This is not strictly the same position as _redsfamily_ since there is still _UK_ debt outstanding.


----------



## Devils Ad (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

Banks with UK branches will be able to check your UK credit history. It's not the same as the Irish Credit Bureau but they can certainly check. I'm pretty sure most if not all banks here have branches/offices/subsidiaries in Northern Ireland at least. 

When completing an application form for a mortgage you are asked your current address and your previous address if you have moved within 3 years. When ou provide the bank with your UK address they will probably check your UK credit history.

Dev.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

* Banks with UK branches will be able to check your UK credit history. It's not the same as the Irish Credit Bureau*

Is there one institution/organisation like the _ICB_ in the _UK_ that stores credit histories? Are there other separate organisations who use this information to calculate credit ratings and sell this information to others?


----------



## davco23 (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

*Is there one institution/organisation like the ICB in the UK that stores credit histories? Are there other separate organisations who use this information to calculate credit ratings and sell this information to others?* 

There are three - Experien, equifax, and one other I can`t remember the name of. All banks, etc subscribe to at least one of them, and experien covers the US and much of europe.
Experien have recently opened a consumer crdit bureau in ireland as well


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

Thanks for that info. 

*Experien have recently opened a consumer crdit bureau in ireland as well*

I presume that they calculate credit ratings/scores from information supplied by the _ICB_ or something like that? It's just that there's a common misconception that _ICB_ provide credit scores when, in fact, all they do is store credit history records and institutions generally draw their own conclusions about credit worthiness from these.


----------



## davco23 (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: can you take your credit history to ireland*

*I presume that they calculate credit ratings/scores from information supplied by the ICB or something like that? It's just that there's a common misconception that ICB provide credit scores when, in fact, all they do is store credit history records and institutions generally draw their own conclusions about credit worthiness from these.* 

Experien operates in the uk / will operate here the same way ICB does - They provide the info and the bank makes their own decision.
Experien set up here basically to compete with ICB - Thats why ICB are now providing credit card records - to make sure nobody is tempted awayto the enemy


----------

